# Dry patches in arm creases



## Suprakill4

I seem to have patches in my creases on my arms that have appeared over the last few weeks and now seem to be spreading. They are quite red and when you stretch the skin they are like scars i suppose, shiny.

Could this be soriasis (sp?)

Hope not, any ideas how i can get rid of it as its making me very self concious as looks awful and seems to be spreading at a fast rate.

I have tried sudocreme for the last 5 days but has done nothing.....

will try and get pics this evening.


----------



## IronFed

I get that as well mate, do you mean on the crease on the inside of your elbow? (inbetween bicep and forearm).

It could be eczema? that's what the doctor thought mine was, it comes and goes, sometimes look very bad though


----------



## Suprakill4

S_Tezza said:


> I get that as well mate, do you mean on the crease on the inside of your elbow? (inbetween bicep and forearm).
> 
> It could be eczema? that's what the doctor thought mine was, it comes and goes, sometimes look very bad though


Yeah thats where it is. No ammount of cream makes it any less dry, have been rubbing it and makes it worse so stopped that. I have booked into the doctors for Monday morning as looks like it is spreadiung. Any idea why we get it, causes etc? Or any way to prevent it as it looks horrid and i feel like some sort of discease!


----------



## IronFed

Mine seems to spread as well when it comes up, I can have it for weeks and it will get really red then all of a sudden clear up for a while, got no sign of it at the moment.

I did find sudocream worked quite well, applied it a couple times a day, can be quite annoying though as it makes your arm feel sticky/greasy.

I have no idea what brings it on tbh, doctor said it was eczema which it probably is as I do have quite dry skin anyway. One thing I did notice is soap or the soap gel dispenser in the gym showers aggrevated it and made it worse, I try not to use any sort of soap on my arms now just hot water and I havent had it for quite a while actually


----------



## SD

COuld be psoriasis or eczema depnding on how it looks. Psoriasis develops more of a plaque of hard dead skin, eczema is just very dry, red and sore.

You may need a topical steroid cream to get on top of it but its a wonder why its happening now?

Eczema is often linked to food allergies, lactose being one. Try an elimination diet mate and start with milk.

Alternatively, it could be contact dermatitus. Have you changed your washing powder etc lately?

SD


----------



## Suprakill4

S_Tezza said:


> Mine seems to spread as well when it comes up, I can have it for weeks and it will get really red then all of a sudden clear up for a while, got no sign of it at the moment.
> 
> I did find sudocream worked quite well, applied it a couple times a day, can be quite annoying though as it makes your arm feel sticky/greasy.
> 
> I have no idea what brings it on tbh, doctor said it was eczema which it probably is as I do have quite dry skin anyway. One thing I did notice is soap or the soap gel dispenser in the gym showers aggrevated it and made it worse, I try not to use any sort of soap on my arms now just hot water and I havent had it for quite a while actually


Excellent, thanks mate. I will try just washing with a non fragranced soap then and apply plenty of sudocream aswell and hopefully it will pass. It doesnt itch or anythign, just aesthetically horrible looking. Will still see what the docs say on monday but if its better by then doing the above, ill cancel appointment.

Was just worried it might be psoriasis and spread all over!


----------



## Suprakill4

Well, avoided washing arms with any soap at all last night and this morning, have used sudocream this morning but the ammount of little dry red circles seem to have doubled!!!!!!!

REALLY self consious now and feel horrible. Going to even buy some long lenth shirts for work to cover them up!

Docs appointment is Monday which was there earliest appointment so hopefully it can be sorted


----------



## IronFed

I'm sure it will get sorted mate, docs may give you a steroid cream as SD said

If it is contact related such as washing powder or soap I doubt it would clear it up within a day of not using these so don't worry, give it a week or so.

How much has it spread? At worst mine covered about 8cm length


----------



## Suprakill4

SD said:


> COuld be psoriasis or eczema depnding on how it looks. Psoriasis develops more of a plaque of hard dead skin, eczema is just very dry, red and sore.
> 
> You may need a topical steroid cream to get on top of it but its a wonder why its happening now?
> 
> Eczema is often linked to food allergies, lactose being one. Try an elimination diet mate and start with milk.
> 
> Alternatively, it could be contact dermatitus. Have you changed your washing powder etc lately?
> 
> SD


Thanks mate, missed this and only seen your reply.

I have recently introduced milk into my diet every morning again after not having it for around a year (was fine before), i was allergic to milk as a baby but it stopped but maybe its started again???

Ill completely drop this from diet again.

No not changed washing powder of softener as i thought about this aswell but missus says were using the same.


----------



## Suprakill4

S_Tezza said:


> I'm sure it will get sorted mate, docs may give you a steroid cream as SD said
> 
> If it is contact related such as washing powder or soap I doubt it would clear it up within a day of not using these so don't worry, give it a week or so.
> 
> How much has it spread? At worst mine covered about 8cm length


Its covering a good 6 inches and its slightly in my arm pits, seems to be the same on chest where lower chest meats stomach, and under arms slightly. VERY annoying!!!!!!!

Will have to see what the doctor says on monday morning.


----------



## Suprakill4

Patches have gotton MUCH worse today, more widely spread on arms, chest area is covered. Docs appointment isnt while monday but this is getting really annoying now and looks horrid. Havnt washed them with any soap for two days and have had plenty of sudecream on but it hasnt done a thing. Didnt have milk today to see if this helped.


----------



## Suprakill4

Patches have got dramatically worse so i have been to parents and got some anti histamine tablets to hopefully help. No itchy but chest area is covered now and going down to lower abdoman, arm pits covered and arms a little worse WTF!!! Seriously annoyed now and hope i can get it sorted asap.

QUESTION - could it be a reaction to insulin??? Seems to have started around the same time i started to use insulin which was two weeks ago???

As said nothing changed in diet and no milk for last two days but getting much worse so thats out of the equation. I showed it to my mum and she said it could be dermatitis???

Shall i wait untill Monday and go to docs or if it gets worse shall i go to hospital tomorrow??

Thanks for ANY help!!


----------



## IronFed

Just seen this, sorry to hear that mate!

looks like its spreading pretty fast in which case I'd see a doc as soon as you can really. Maybe it's some sort of allergic reaction to be flaring up that quick so could have something to do with the insulin if you started taking it around the same time and you've already eliminated the milk and soap. I'm no doctor/expert though so its just a guess!

Hope it gets sorted, keep us updated


----------



## Suprakill4

Thanks mate. Im in the docs on Monday so hopefully these anti histamines will get a grip on it quickly. Its spread up to neck now and the chest area is so much worse this morning, same with armpits. REALLY dry, bumpy texture and feels like sun burn sort of. Fcuking hate my body, if you can catch something or get a side effect from gear etc, you can guarentee ill get it!


----------



## bizzlewood

i get it now and again too and its really itchy

mine comes and goes

will be interesting to find out what the doc says, if he/she is anything like mine he will spend 10 mins convinced that you arent natty


----------



## Suprakill4

bizzlewood said:


> i get it now and again too and its really itchy
> 
> mine comes and goes
> 
> will be interesting to find out what the doc says, if he/she is anything like mine he will spend 10 mins convinced that you arent natty


I think the doc knows i use AAS anyway as i have been there before with a lump in glute and had to tell him. Im not sure whether i should be honest about the insulin use? I have stopped this yesterday. . . . .


----------



## bizzlewood

kieren1234 said:


> I think the doc knows i use AAS anyway as i have been there before with a lump in glute and had to tell him. Im not sure whether i should be honest about the insulin use? I have stopped this yesterday. . . . .


ohh i thought you were natty mate

if he tells you that its got something to do with that ignore him because im natty and i get it too

as he may be quick to blame that


----------



## Suprakill4

bizzlewood said:


> ohh i thought you were natty mate
> 
> if he tells you that its got something to do with that ignore him because im natty and i get it too
> 
> as he may be quick to blame that


Thanks lol.

Ill just not mention in unless he does then.....


----------



## Suprakill4

Docs said this morning that its exzema apparantly. Have some steroid cream to clear up the redness and blothcy marks its leaving and told to moisturise plenty to stop the dryness.

does anyone know of any good exzema cream i can order online please?


----------



## -Jack-

wack some e45 on it and see how it goes for a few weeks.


----------



## Suprakill4

-Jack- said:


> wack some e45 on it and see how it goes for a few weeks.


I have some sudocream which is for exzema but it really makes it thick and my skin is white after it, would look daft at work although i have bought long sleeve shirts now to cover it up as i was feelign insevure about it lol.


----------



## jay631

Hydrocortisone is your friend.... I had some patchy bits and this stuff was great.

You can buy it in any chemist for about £4 a tube.. the 0.5 % is the best I think you can get over the counter if it dont work then a doc can prescribe a stronger cream I think about 2%.

Use it very lightly over the infected area and keep away from SOAP!!! if you try Aqueous Cream to wash with its a great cleanser for the skin and wont dry your skin out like soap.

This is also available in any chemist Its weird at first using the Aqueous to wash but TRUST me it works and keeps the skin moisturised.

Try it it worked for me and fingers crossed for you


----------



## Suprakill4

jay631 said:


> Hydrocortisone is your friend.... I had some patchy bits and this stuff was great.
> 
> You can buy it in any chemist for about £4 a tube.. the 0.5 % is the best I think you can get over the counter if it dont work then a doc can prescribe a stronger cream I think about 2%.
> 
> Use it very lightly over the infected area and keep away from SOAP!!! if you try Aqueous Cream to wash with its a great cleanser for the skin and wont dry your skin out like soap.
> 
> This is also available in any chemist Its weird at first using the Aqueous to wash but TRUST me it works and keeps the skin moisturised.
> 
> Try it it worked for me and fingers crossed for you


Thanks so much for this, im pretty sure its the Hydrocortisone i was prescribed this morning from the docs and was £7.20 for a big tube. . . Will check tonight but im almost certain. I will get some of this Aqueous cream too, maybe i can order it online or if not ill take a trip to the chemist.

Thanks alot mate, ill let you know how i go on. Reps.

Just hope its cleared up for Sunday as going on holiday and dont want it to look awful and feel insecure about sunbathing


----------



## jay631

kieren1234 said:


> Thanks so much for this, im pretty sure its the Hydrocortisone i was prescribed this morning from the docs and was £7.20 for a big tube. . . Will check tonight but im almost certain. I will get some of this Aqueous cream too, maybe i can order it online or if not ill take a trip to the chemist.
> 
> Thanks alot mate, ill let you know how i go on. Reps.
> 
> Just hope its cleared up for Sunday as going on holiday and dont want it to look awful and feel insecure about sunbathing


Yeah £7.20 is the going rate for any product at the chemist  but I hope that the % is high so it will be better as I said go light on it.

Hmmmmmmmmm as for the sunbathing I dont think its a good idea TBH! any heat on inflamed skin is a big nono...!! However if it clears up just make sure you have a good SPF..

Aqueous cream is cheap as chips and you can get a huge pot for less than a £5.

Thanks for the reps right back at ya


----------



## Suprakill4

Cheers mate, i was told sunlight and sunbeds etc really cleared exzema??

So 0 factor oil no good then? lol#

Will rep tomorrow, run out for the day it seems!

Thanks again mate.


----------



## jay631

kieren1234 said:


> Cheers mate, i was told sunlight and sunbeds etc really cleared exzema??
> 
> So 0 factor oil no good then? lol#
> 
> Will rep tomorrow, run out for the day it seems!
> 
> Thanks again mate.


I stand corrected I have just read up on it it states that sunbathing can help clear it 

I actually had small cuts on my skin as I itched it all day and night!!

and was told not to expose to the sun.

As long as you have no cuts you should be fine but I wouldnt be using factor 0 lol

and as and when for the reps


----------



## Suprakill4

No no cuts as it doesnt even its at all, its quite scaley and sort or silver if that makes sense. Ill be on the sunbed without cream tomorrow and for the next few days before the holiday. Will start at factor 4 then lol. Only there for a week, need a good tan haha.


----------



## jay631

How is it dude? any update?? got better ??


----------



## Suprakill4

jay631 said:


> How is it dude? any update?? got better ??


Just the same i think unfortunatyely mate. Been on the sunbed twice for 9 minutes so im way browner which does disguise them slightly but they are still very red and patchy. And very scaley. Will keep going. Think the cream was actually called 1% betnomane or something like that. at work at minute so cant check.

Im moisturising them with aqeuos cream.


----------



## jay631

hmmmmmmmmmmm that sucks hope it gets better for your holiday


----------



## Suprakill4

jay631 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm that sucks hope it gets better for your holiday


Thanks mate, me too as it will ruin the holiday otherwise


----------



## Suprakill4

Well the redness has gone down a lot now. still very dry so just hoping the moisturised is going to solve this. Overall happy that its getting a little better.


----------



## jay631

Glad all is getting better


----------



## Suprakill4

jay631 said:


> Glad all is getting better


Cheers mate, there MUCH better, looking at them now, they are not that visible now. WOO HOO!!


----------



## bizzlewood

have you had exzema before ?


----------



## KatBelle

kieren1234 said:


> I seem to have patches in my creases on my arms that have appeared over the last few weeks and now seem to be spreading. They are quite red and when you stretch the skin they are like scars i suppose, shiny.
> 
> Could this be soriasis (sp?)
> 
> Hope not, any ideas how i can get rid of it as its making me very self concious as looks awful and seems to be spreading at a fast rate.
> 
> I have tried sudocreme for the last 5 days but has done nothing.....
> 
> will try and get pics this evening.


You need a stronger cream for psoriasis and eczema... the doctor will give you it, but you can buy some over the counter called eumovate which is good for it, and sunbeds can help it too. The triggers i know of are stress and low calcium... so unfortunately the more you get stressed out about it the worse it could get. I only know because my brother suffered with it quite badly when he was younger... Hope it gets better soon!! :thumb: :thumb : xxx


----------



## KatBelle

kieren1234 said:


> Cheers mate, there MUCH better, looking at them now, they are not that visible now. WOO HOO!!


Oops didnt see this LOL xx


----------



## Suprakill4

well, here we are again, the little FCUKERS are back again, in the same places and getting worse lol. Been using Betnovate which is what the doc gave me last time to sort it but its not helping. Going to book some time on the sunbeds tomorrow, cant remember what else i changed last time to sort it, been drinking more milk recently so will stop this again.


----------



## bizzlewood

i would force your doc to send you to the dermatologist, when i got referred the dermatologist he sorted what i had been living with for 5 years with two tablets


----------



## Suprakill4

bizzlewood said:


> i would force your doc to send you to the dermatologist, when i got referred the dermatologist he sorted what i had been living with for 5 years with two tablets


Cheers mate I'll do this but not had time off work to get in yet.


----------

